# This is just wrong on so many levels!



## 10~18kustoms (Apr 21, 2022)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/293847363519?campid=5335809022


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Apr 21, 2022)

only $750.00 for shipping.  😮 

it is better as a seller to list a cheap bike for $4900.00 than a $4900.00 bike for cheap.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 21, 2022)

This has been on there for years. He's been told more than a few times what it is and what it's worth but I think this is one of those cases where they are just trying to snag a sucker. Lottery like odds but a sweet payday if it happens! V/r Shawn


----------



## Oilit (Apr 21, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> This has been on there for years. He's been told more than a few times what it is and what it's worth but I think this is one of those cases where they are just trying to snag a sucker. Lottery like odds but a sweet payday if it happens! V/r Shawn



A lottery winner is the only way you could find that big a sucker with that kind of money. And you'd have to catch him fast!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Apr 21, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> This has been on there for years. He's been told more than a few times what it is and what it's worth but I think this is one of those cases where they are just trying to snag a sucker. Lottery like odds but a sweet payday if it happens! V/r Shawn



a person would only have to look on ebay for 10 minutes to get a general idea of what old bikes sell for.


----------



## mickeyc (Apr 21, 2022)

"Defenectly"


----------



## Gully (Apr 21, 2022)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> only $750.00 for shipping.  😮
> 
> it is better as a seller to list a cheap bike for $4900.00 than a $4900.00 bike for cheap.



$497.96 shipped here!  A bargain!


----------



## bikejunk (Apr 22, 2022)

They see a hex tube and think it is the same - just a deluxe green version


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Apr 22, 2022)

He may well know it'll never sell. It's possible he's listed this and a few of his other bikes at insane prices to game the eBay ranking algorithm. He's got 195 things listed, much of it is music CD's where he's competing with other sellers. eBay's algorithm rewards click-through activity, and it may get more views to his store.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Apr 22, 2022)

Dave Stromberger said:


> He may well know it'll never sell. It's possible he's listed this and a few of his other bikes at insane prices to game the eBay ranking algorithm.. eBay's algorithm rewards click-through activity, and it may get more views to his store.



the ebay algorithm destroyed my vintage car parts "business". they ruined ebay motors where you get thousands of unrelated parts when you search for a certain year and make.  

before I quit for good I listed a Whamo-Wheelie bar for a buddy who made his own reproductions. that one item brought hundreds of people to my page and resulted in more sales in completely unrelated parts. they have no interest in directing people to what they want, they direct you towards big sellers who make them more money.


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Apr 22, 2022)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> the ebay algorithm destroyed my vintage car parts "business". they ruined ebay motors where you get thousands of unrelated parts when you search for a certain year and make.
> 
> before I quit for good I listed a Whamo-Wheelie bar for a buddy who made his own reproductions. that one item brought hundreds of people to my page and resulted in more sales in completely unrelated parts. they have no interest in directing people to what they want, they direct you towards big sellers who make them more money.



Yes, "fits" ruined eBay Motors!  But if you add "-fits" to the end of a search, it will filter out all that crap.  Of course, almost none of your potential customers know this.


----------



## gkeep (Apr 28, 2022)

There seems to be little rhyme nor reason to what prices are on ebay. While reading this thread an add came up for one of the collapsing cyclist cups. $179! Clicking on it below you see adds for the same cup for $19 and $23. I was given one in the early 70s by a family friend, who knew they were so desirable. 😆


----------



## saladshooter (Apr 29, 2022)

WOW! "-fits" has changed my life! Now I'll have more time for my family _and_ search for old bike junk! Thanks Dave!


Dave Stromberger said:


> Yes, "fits" ruined eBay Motors!  But if you add "-fits" to the end of a search, it will filter out all that crap.  Of course, almost none of your potential customers know this.


----------

